# which print on demand company would you suggest that meets these specs?



## sampyxis (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm very new at this whole business and would like to see if anyone could help me out here.

We're a technology company building out a music platform for Indy musicians. One of our requirements is to offer a simple and easy merchandising offer for the bands.

Our internal requirements for this are to find a t-shirt partner that can handle our requirements which are:


On demand printing (meaning ability to print 1 at a nominal cost)
Printing from digital image
Profit on the shirt (it all goes to the band) should be at least $5
Ability to handle fulfillment
Ability to fulfill orders using either email OR an API.
Must be able to print on black t-shirts

Any thoughts on this from the experts here?

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Help with a referal*

You have a wide variety of options available. CafePress, Zazzle, PrintFection could all work for your needs.

I would contact each of those companies to see how you can work together with them to fulfill your needs. Be sure to mention that you need an API (all 3 companies have APIs with different functionalities)


----------



## sampyxis (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Help with a referal*

Great

Thanks Rodney

Is there an argument that we could make for finding a smaller company for the sake of a better margin for the artists?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Help with a referal*



> Is there an argument that we could make for finding a smaller company for the sake of a better margin for the artists?


I'm sure there's an argument that could be made for a lot of things  It all depends on how comfortable you are in relying on that company for your business.

Larger companies sort of already have the infrastructure in place (like the APIs you mentioned in your first post), the manpower, the large clients that already use the system in the way you described.

Could a smaller company do it? Possibly.

Could those companies I recommended do it. Definitely and they have been doing it for years


----------



## sampyxis (Sep 15, 2008)

Makes sense - great feedback

Thanks Rodney


----------

